# Circuito regulador de intensidad de luz



## eafaump (Jul 3, 2009)

Antes que nada saludos y agradecimientos a toda la comunidad que ayuda a la solución de dudas y problemas relacionados con la eléctronica.
Bueno mi problema es el siguiente:
Tengo un circuito que regula la intensidad luminica de una lámpara de 110 V mediante un potenciómetro, bueno lo que quiero hacer es quitar el potenciómetro y en su lugar buscar la manera de variar la iluminación, ya sea mediante una señal digital de preferencia, ó mediante la variación de una señal de voltaje. Esto lo hago con el fin de automatizar la iluminación en un invernadero. En función del nivel de iluminación que se encuentre en el exterior, regular la iluminación en el interior. El control del  circuito que regula la iluminación de la lámpara se haria mediante un microcontrolador o un FPGA, por eso es que nesecito modificar dicho circuito para que la regulación no sea manual si no automática.

El circuito mencionado anteriormente esta adjunto al mensaje.

Si me pueden ayudar me sería de gran utilidad, de antemano Gracias.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

pues en vez de un potenciometro una NTC o PTC que no se cual es,pero es una resistencia que tiene menos resistencia cuando no hay luz y mas cuando hay luz.

entonces cuando no hay luz al haver poca resistencia las luces se encienden.

y cuando hay luz pues la resistencia es alta y no se encienden.

muy simple

es cambiar el potenciometro por una resistencia de estas


----------



## felicris (Jul 3, 2009)

la forma mas rápida seria conectar un LDR en vez del potenciometro ( con la precaución de posicionarlo en el exterior y que no sea iluminado por la ampolleta.

la segunda opción seria disponer del LDR pero con un conversor de Analogo a digital, utilizas un pic para decodificar dependiendo del rango y controlas via MOC3021 el triac ( controlas el ángulo de la señal ademas debes detectar el cruce por cero de corriente alterna).


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

eso un LDR que no me acordaba de los nombres.pensaba que era una ntc peor no es asi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2009)

Busca un post en el Foro sobre "Ocaso Artificial" y/o otro sobre dimmer controlado por CC.


----------



## eafaump (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, con respecto a la respuesta del compañero felicris, ya tengo el LDR, su circuito de acondicionamiento y ya está conectado al ADC. Pero despúes de conectar el ADC al pic y decodificar la señal, ¿cómo es que hay que variar la intensidad luminica de la lámpara con el circuito que mande y  con el MOC3021 sin el potenciómetro obiamente?.


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola.

Lo que tienes que hacer es obtener el cruce por cero de la señal senoidal. Esto lo haces por medio de una interrupcion de algun microcontrolador. Teniendo esta señal (que es una onda cuadrada) en el firmware del micro le decis cuanto tiempo tiene que esperar para activar el TRIAC.

Un circuito para controlar una carga por medio de un TRIAC y un optotriac es (ver adjunto)

Para detectar el cruce por cero, debes aislar la señal de AC de la logica TTL del micro, esto lo puedes hacer mediante un transformador o con un optoacoplador, eso depende del tamaño que tengas disponible.

Saludos


----------



## eafaump (Jul 7, 2009)

Si alguien pudiera ayudarme con la detección de cruce por cero para el optoacoplador, ya que nunca he utilizado uno.


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2009)

eafaump dijo:
			
		

> Si alguien pudiera ayudarme con la detección de cruce por cero para el optoacoplador, ya que nunca he utilizado uno.



Leiste lo que comente ?. Alli se explica


----------



## eafaump (Jul 9, 2009)

Si, ya lo habia leído Fogonazo, sólo falta que lo implemente practicamente. ¿La tensión de control (0 a 10V), puede provenir de un conversor digital análogico (DAC)?, que es lo que en teoría me seria más fácil para hacer automática la regulación de la ilumincaión.


----------



## acastillo (Ago 2, 2010)

Buen dia, 
Quisiera saber si hay algún sensor que me permita tener los mismos resultados del LDR pero con mas eficiencia.

Gracias.


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola! el circuito que subieron allá arriba es justo lo que necesito, pero quisiera saber que DIAC tengo que poner allí, porque no esta especificado. 
Alguno puede darme una manito?
salu2


----------

